# Really Big Coyotes



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I see the Federal Gov't is going to de-list the Grey wolf.
In a few years it may be legal to hunt and trap the XXL Coyotes in MN, WI, and MI. 
I wonder what type of call to use...livestock distress calls might work, so would yappy little dogs, or a deer distress call. :wink:

Here is a a fairly balanced article on the matter. http://www.twincities.com/ci_19597312
An intresting fact is the reported population number of 3000. All you need to do is talk to anyone who hunts deer in the northern third of the state and you find that an overwhelming majority regularly see or hear wolves. If you double that number you might be closer to the real population. Also, it's common knowledge that many wolves get shot during the deer season, so there already is population control occuring.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

would be a nice change if they delisted the great lakes greys. Transfer authority over to the state and let the state manage them as they see fit. I'd go over to MN for a wolf.

xdeano


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

probably will have to take them to Washington DC to register them. you can't believe the hassle to register fisher, etc.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh Hanna you are so wise.Will you help me 'tolerate' them?I will borrow you a nice 'tolerater'.Do you prefer a scope or iron sights?
Happy tolerating!


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

Tolerate uke: uke: uke: hippy


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Here in Michigan, the poicy on all things nuisance is simple....SSS....That is, shoot, shovel, and shut up!! I trust my "Yupper" hunters that see fewer and fewer deer during deer season will all use the three s system to correct the Government's Stupidity where the Grey "Coyote" is concerned.
Between the auto insurance companies, and the Federal Government's Stupidity, they are trying to succeed in reducing huntable game numbers to an unhuntable number....Hmmmm, sounds like the liberal tree huggers have a plan that is working?


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks like MN is closer to opening a season for wolves.

 [url=http://www.startribune.com/sp...w.startribune.com/sports/outdo ... 31343.html

It will be interesting to see if they allow wolf harvest during the deer season. If they are truly interested in reducing the population, they will need to. It certainly would be an experience to hunt and successfully harvest a wolf by specifically targeting them. I might be pursuaded to participate in that first season. Who knows, there might be some niave wolves that first season.

I've heard from several friends and aquaintances that follow the SSS policy stated by MidwestMike. I'm positive that MN, WI, and MI all have members of that fraternity.

I'll keep you posted as I hear things. I'll also talk with my CO (conservation officer) buddy to see what he is hearing within the DNR.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I will be signing up for a wolf tag for sure! I deer hunt in northeast MN and every year we see more and more tracks. Just this last weekend we were small game hunting and made a couple of yote stands. We had a fresh coating of snow and in the morning there were 8 different sets of wolf tracks going down the road and trails. And this is a small area we were in. Cant believe we didnt see anything. They are too smart to step out in the open....A season during deer would do some damage to their numbers for sure!! I would take a late season in January also...


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like a nice set up for coyotes.You're right though,maybe not for wolves.You don't happen to be a hunting buddy of the former Int Falls CO by any chance?He used to set up for coyotes like that(on rivers)in that area.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope. :beer:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I pray for a mn wolf.season I called the North shore last year and dreamed of a wolf tag in my pocket I would take a month of and trap and wolf hunt over any other hunt


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

me too! me too! :beer:

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

When you pratiac the SSS system it means shut your trap tight. Couple years a go a fellow paid a nice stiff fine for shooting a wolf in the wildreness Of Michigans UPPER. He then went home and blabed to his wife that became his ex a few months latter and turned him in. Law found the remains and issued him a ticket.
I wouldn't even tell my best friend.

 Al


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Minnesota and Wisconsin will be having a Wolf season next year. Both states are firming up their plans.
Minnesota's proposal - [url=http://www.startribune.com/lo...tp://www.startribune.com/local/138078963.html
Wisconsin's proposal -  [url=http://www.startribune.com/lo...tp://www.startribune.com/local/137849228.html
In reading between the lines for the MN season, it looks like they plan on starting with a minimal impact season. My guess is they feel if they were more agressive the tree huggers would get an injunction to stop the season. Personally, I'd really like to see the season coincide with the deer season, but I'm not going to lose sleep over whatever they allow us to do. I'll probably buy a license and take my son out, not that I'd expect that we'd be successful, but just to say that we've done it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I would hate to see it be during deer season. Let me concentrate on deer, and wolves during sperate seasons.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I get you SpecialPatrolGroup. However, if we are serious about controlling/lowering the population, then the best time is during deer season when you have more people in the woods. From a pure experience, I'd agree with you that hunting them separately would be preferable. Either way, we need some population control.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's an interesting article on one resident's opinion of how successful the wolf hunt will be. His insights on the real population of wolves is intersting and shared by many from the northern 1/3 of our state.

http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdoors/138263784.html


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Minnesota is moving closer to it's wolf season. It looks likely that there will be two seasons. One to run with the deer season, and a later separate season. As with anything, the devil will be in the details. It looks like there will be separate quotas for each season and hunters will need to buy a spearate license. To me the most critical quesiton is whether they will allow party hunting during the deer season. If they don't allow party hunting, and they make the license cost high, there won't be many wolves registered. They may be shot, but not registered. However, if they allow party hunting and make the licenses reasonable, they will very likely fill the quota on the first weekend.

The full article is at:
http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdoors/150263595.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Macker....

I don't know if they allow all those things that the quota will be filled the first weekend.... but it would be close :beer: .

The thing I want to see happen is after 2 years from this first hunt that the moose numbers will start to rebound. From all the articles and studies done on the MN moose population the one thing never looked at or talked about is the wolves. Or I should say the land sharks that will kill every moose calf they come across. They talked about "ticks" infecting the moose heard, some other illness, to lack of food, to the blue/green algae in the drinking water....but never talked about wolves. So yep cut the number of wolves and watch the moose population rebound. That would be a great site to see.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I got an E Mail a few days ago from the NWF wanting a donation to to help fight the hunting of wolves. I replied I would be very happy to donate provided ten mating pairs of wolves were set free at the grand mall Washington DC, Central Park New York and several other such city parks I do not know names of in towns like chargo, San francisco And La.
If these critters are safe enouggh to be turned loosein rual areas of america then why deprive New yorkers and others the animal.

They failed to reply, nore have that sent a request for adonation again.

 Al


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's a done deal. The Minnesota DNR has now released the details for the upcoming wolf hunt.
 [url=http://news.dnr.state.mn.us/2...ws.dnr.state.mn.us/2012/05/21/ ... ic-comment [/url]
Looks like no one is happy, so they probably did a good job. My guess is that the quota will slide up in future years as the noise dies down....and the moose will be very happy.


----------

